# rock/ore cars



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I finally started building a couple of rock/ore cars. I cut the timbers from some old oak door trim. The prototypes were on the Quincy and Torch Lake Railroad.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

R 

Looks like you got a good start on some great looking rolling stock. 

Question, did they paint the wood back then of leave them as bare wood? 

I like the bare wood look. 

Randy


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good. You picked an interesting railroad to model 

Dave V


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

GEEZZZZZ! Richard I wish I had your patience!!!!!! I do not and I think I am safe in saying I will NEVER have that sort of patience to build stuff like that!

So are you gluing the boards together..OR are you also pinning with very small brads/pins?

As always a SUPER job!!!!

Bubba


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Richard 
You work too fast. They look good 
Rodney


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Here is an update photo. Hopefully the hopper doors will be functional. So far they are. I still have brake details, hopper door latch mechanism, grabirons etc. to go.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard no pics!?









Bubba


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see any pictures in either post.............forget something?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard 
did you pay your dues??


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

When I try to insert a picture, all I get is an x in a box. Once I got a prompt that said I had a locked folder. How do_ unlock a folder?_


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!!! She's a beauty! 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
are you sure its a ,,she???


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking. Great job. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Richard. Great detail and with the look of real ruggedness for the job of handling rock and ore.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job, lots of details. Looking forward to seeing it finished 

Alec.


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a wonderful prototype to model and you are doing a great job on it!

Bill Martinsen


----------

